# July 28 Race at Medora Ave Raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

This is just a repost for my race on July 28 Doors open at 11 am racing starts at noon.Skinny Tire jets ,Fat Tire jets and hot rods with a possible iroc.Please read our rules if you are coming from out of town.Also please keep the arguing off this post because I don't want this thread closed like the last one.I know I am as guilty as the next guy but remember just because we play with toy cars we don't have to act like children.Thank you! And see you at the races!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Can I at least stick my tongue out if you beat me?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That nice stuff is for ht.You can stick your tongue out just don't stick it to the flagpole.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK....and no whining


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Book your hotel rooms fast,they are filling up!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Will not make this race BIG BIRTHDAY BASH SUNDAY! Thanks Brian See you next race:hat:


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Race atg Medora Ave. Raceway*

I'm planning on coming. I believe that Steve is coming, also. We're tryig to check with Ed to see if he's coming, also.
Doug


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Come on down!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Brian 1811 said:


> Will not make this race BIG BIRTHDAY BASH SUNDAY! Thanks Brian See you next race:hat:


Happy Birthday.

Mick Jagger and mine is tomorrow.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm planning on being at race, with my slow cars that have dust on them. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Me and the greatest chicago bear ever the late great Walter Payton Thanks for the wishes have fun racing boys


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up race tomorrow


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track is clean and ready to go!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Got the cars ready. Now we'll see if my trigger finger and brain can hold up their end...LOL


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Work on cars, what's that, been working on my track. Ok going to be up late making my cars go slow. See ya in the morning. :wave:

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Changed 4 Struts on in laws car then moved my uncles house around for new carpeting today. Gotta put everything back tomorrow morning so, I may not make the race but, I'm sure gonna try. No time to work on cars so someone bring something for me to drive! Maybe ill stop at durrells and borrow the glued back together turfy from the last race.....


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great race day!11fast racers. Thanks to all that came to race.One of the closest finishes in the A main of fat tire that I can remember,1st and 2nd were separated by about 1-2 inches.One of most positive racedays we have had in along time.Everybody got along great with no bitching or whining :freak:and lots of close friendly competition!This is how these days should be,it was a pleasure.Results to be posted by Al later.Thanks again Rick :wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick had a great day of racing, a lots of fun, good food as always. I just need to find a little more speed to get into the top 2 spots. No better way to spend a Sunday afternoon. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Rick! We had some great battles on the track today. Skinny was decided by about 5 feet, Fat tire was not much more than an inch! Gotta love it.

Skinny Tire A Main

1. Mike Wontorski 74
2. Al DeYoung 73
3. Rick Brown 72
4. Steve Medanic 71
5. Ed Laskey 68
6. Pat Cole 67

B Main

1. Steve Medanic 69
2. Danger Dan 66
3. Sam Heitz 64
4. Rick 62
5. Doug Strom 62
6. Max Heitz 56

Fat Tire A Main

1. Al DeYoung 89
2. Rick Brown 89
3. Ed Laskey 84
4. Rick 81
5. Mike Wontorski 79
6. Steve Medanic 79 

B Main

1. Danger Dan 81 (ceded move-up to Rick)
2. Rick 80
3. Pat Cole 78
4. Sam Heitz 77
5. Doug Strom 73
6. Max Heitz 62


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hot Rods

1. Rick Brown 74
2. Mike Wontorski 72
3. Ed Laskey 71
4. Al DeYoung 71
5. Pat Cole 69
6. Steve Medanic 68
7. Rick 67
8. Doug Strom 64
9. Sam Heitz 59
10. Max Heitz 59

IROC

1. Mike Wontorski
2. Al DeYoung
3. Rick Brown
4. Pat Cole
5. Sam Heitz
6. Rick
7. Max Heitz


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Some pictures of the cars 

skinny tire



A main skinny tire



Fat tire



A Main fat tire



Hot rod



Top 3 Hot rod


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for letting me dust off my cars. Had a good day of racing and need to work on some cars before the fall racing starts. Thank you Rick. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rick is Rick Vernelli our long distance racer from Mississippi,better known as Gerome on hobby talk,he has made my last 2 races.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for that. Didn't have Rick's full name on the reports. :thumbsup:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Rick

Had a great day of racing. Will be back for more! 

Steve


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

brownie374 said:


> Rick is Rick Vernelli our long distance racer from Mississippi,better known as Gerome on hobby talk,he has made my last 2 races.


Let me know if Mike plans to have a race Saturday and I'll stay an extra day to attend. If you have that controller ready by then Al I can pick it up too.


----------

